# Irritable, etc.



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Just venting again - I think that is what this section is for so I thought i'd give an update.

These last couple days have not been great. I have been feeling a bit strange in general. Weird existential thoughts - and feeling confused about my identity and my place in life. I have to keep telling myself things about my goals, plans in life, etc. because I feel almost like they are fading, etc.

I am also feeling extremely irritable. I know that is a possible side effect of the SSRIs but its weird that it would take two weeks before that kicks in. I feel like i could just snap on anybody that talks to me, and i'm not really sure why. I am not comfortable feeling like this though - if this remains a problem and is a result of the meds i'll probably have to come off of them.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Just went through an hour of almost unbearable irritability and agitation.

I was able to keep myself from lashing out through rational thinking, but it was AWFUL. Anyone else know what i'm talking about with this? Had it as a side effect or anything?

UGH


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am feeling like that right now. Just a weird feeling in general. And very irritable. Earlier I was in the car with my friend and he was talking and I was just getting so annoyed for no reason I had to get out and go inside. I was walking to bed and I heard my kitchen clock ticking and the repeating noise was pissing me off. Then I came in my room and turned my tv on and some man talking in a commercial was annoying the shit out of me. I also take an SSRI and I've been doing very well on them I've just suddenly started feeling this way around 11:00 and its now 1:36. No idea what brought this on but I feel your pain.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Luckily i'm seeing my doctor today, so i'm going to mention it. It says in my booklet that came with my SSRI's that I should mention it to my doctor if I feel extreme agitation or hostility.

I am at the two week mark for SSRIs so they should be starting to work right about now. Perhaps thats why the side effect took so long. Or maybe I was just in an unbelievably foul mood last night. Hoping it doesn't happen again!


----------



## valefluo (Jan 18, 2009)

I get so irritable sometimes its unbearable to do a thing!
Cant think, cant talk to anyone, anything can bother me to the bones!

Just try to do what I do, swing moods, try to get it with some kind of humor. YES, humor, laugh at yourself for being such a pain in the ass jajaj
Laugh at your thoughts, at the noises that bother you, at the comments, at the whatever can be, just laugh and laugh loud so you can feel it.

Hope this can help you through, it is better than goin inside your head and getting more confused. Dont you think? Just give it a try..


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

SSRIs don't reach complete therapeutic levels in your brain until about 4-8 weeks even though they may start to help after 2 or so weeks. Hang in there!


----------



## Apollonios (Mar 9, 2011)

I also have the same feeling now and somewhat less yesterday. All things annoy me, noises, people talking, tasks that need precision, etc. I do not have it all the day, but when I forget about it, it nearly goes away. I take ssris but for many months now, thus the possibility that it is a side effect I think is unjustifiable in this case. 
Two days before I read some stories on the internet about patients with Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease, their first symptoms, how there were diagnosed, how they were cared and died etc and from then I have become emotionally disturbed with much anxiety. I fear this disease. Other times I had it too after reading for the disease, but without the irritability or a little of it at least. What it would be. Does this symptom has to do anything with dp/dr and anxiety, or is it an organic symptom from a neurological disease?


----------



## Apollonios (Mar 9, 2011)

I have this feeling now and somewhat less yesterday. I become annoyed with everything: noises, people talking, water running, loud music or television, tasks that need percision etc. I am on ssris for many months now, thus the possibility that it is a side effect of them I think it is unjustifiable at least in this case. I don't have it for all day, but when I do something distracting or not think about it, it nearly disappears. When I think of it, I become very anxious. 
Before two days I read on the Internet stories of families with patients with Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease: their first symptoms, how there were diagnosed, cared and died etc, and from then I have become emmotionally disturbed with much anxiety. I fear this disease much. Other times I read about it I had some disturbance from some days after, but without this irritability, or, at least, at a very lesser extent. In addition, dp/dr always worsen when having these disturbances. 
Is irritability from anxiety or the dp/dr, or a symptom of a neurological disease? I don't know.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

There's a good chance that it's not the meds. I'm not on meds and quite often get very irritable.

What's your relationship with anger like in general?

Do you fear confrontation?

How did your parents respond to you when you got angry as a child? (sorry for the personal question! Obviously you don't have to answer, just something to think about)

In my experience, I have linked my irritability to unconscious rage. I was never allowed to be angry as a child and as such, I had to suppress my anger. When you have to suppress your anger, it gradually turns into rage. The longer your anger is denied, the more the rage builds in the unconscious. If not dealt with, the results can be disastrous. Basically, it can ruin your life. This is something I am experiencing currently unfortunately.

My hope is that with time I can heal it, but currently I can really feel it taking its toll on my mind and body.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been getting irritable in the last couple of days, and wanting to lay into people in a way that freaks me out a little bit. In my case, it may be related to stress and lack of rest--I moved maybe a month and a half ago to a town where I didn't know anybody, started a job teaching college, and got a new car not too long before that.

But I've been wondering about it, since I've had similar stresses during dp before, and I don't think I've felt the irritation this acutely. I like to think it's a good sign, since it's not covered up by a thick layer of numb. When my dp first started, in early 2003, the disconnect between my outside and inside was pretty extreme--I had the dp thoughts about me and the world being unreal, losing my mind, etc., while my outside seemed to be this bright, outgoing, positive guy who just moved robotically through the day. These days, it seems like my inside and outside may be moving closer together.


----------

